# winamp presets in xmms player... made easy ;-)



## vish786 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Tuto: winamp presets in xmms and beep player... made easy *

Is your xmms presets empty... then easily use winamps presets in xmms and  in  BMP 

Download this small file from,   (or copy winamp.q1 file from your winamp directory in windows to your linux distro)

*files-upload.com/298251/Winamp.q1.html

Open your xmms or BMP player

1. open ur xmms or BMP equaliser (if its closed)

2. select presets

3. Select Import-->Winamp presets

4. Then select the file u have downloaded from above link.

5. Click Ok.......... now u have all winamp presets in xmms  player or BMP

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i780339_snapshot3.jpg


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 15, 2007)

COOL.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 15, 2007)

Why use XMMS? It's outdated. Use something like audacious or BMPx.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2007)

said outdated because it uses old gtk1.2 libs while bmp(beep-media-player etc) uses libgtk-2.0 and better options many ways.my question is why even a winamp clone in Linux?we got better players here!


----------



## vish786 (Jun 15, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Why use XMMS? It's outdated. Use something like audacious or BMPx.





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> said outdated because it uses old gtk1.2 libs while bmp(beep-media-player etc) uses libgtk-2.0 and better options many ways.my question is why even a winamp clone in Linux?we got better players here!


*this method is also applicable for BEEP MEDIA PLAYER GUYS forgot to mention.  and thread is updated have a look. 
*


----------

